# Really Faint BFP 16 DPO? Anyone else had this and gone on to have a happy PG?



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi there,

After our first round of IVF, I tested on Mon (14DPO) with a Clear blue Digital and got 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' - all I could do all day was cry with happiness after over 3 years of TTC.

Yesterday (15DPO) I did another CB digital and got 1-2 weeks again (but then I started worrying it should be saying 2-3 weeks at 15DPO). I also did a cheapie freebie that came with some OPK's a while back and it was negative  Then a First Response: faint +tive and a Tesco cheapie: _very very_ faint +tive.

This am (16DPO): hospital test: faint +tive; First Response: same faint +tive as yesterday; Tesco's cheapie: _very very_ +tive. In order words, no change since yesterday.

Talk about a POAS addict!! Has anyone else experience this please? And more importantly, gone on to have a healthy PG? I just can't help worrying they should be darker or at least growing darker. I know I should try not to worry and enjoy the moment, but it's so hard not to 

Any  welcome please!

Thanks, Hope xo


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

No wonder you are confused with all the tests you have done!

Firstly ignore the weeks indicator on the CB digital as they don't work.  In the last month I have seen two women on another Fertility website get in a right state and go for scans at 8 and 12 weeks pregnant because they have retested with a CB digital and it has showed 1 to 2 weeks pregnant and on both occasions their pregnancies are continuing fine.  Apparently these tests are a hospitals nightmare! 

When is your OTD?  If it has already gone, have you told the clinic you have got a positive pregnancy result?  If yes, then your scan will be able to show for sure and if you don't bleed then it is looking really good for you.

x


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

A line is a line apparently no matter how faint /dark.Good luck hon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

I have had the same as you - im now 15day past egg collection and getting faint positives on tests and 1-2 weeks on clear blue.  i spoke with my clinic and they are happy with that and booked me in for a scan, try not to worry too much about how strong they are. x


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you Staceysm, Iconn and Gembow! I feel more reassured for your helpful and kind messages. I think I was flapping this morning   Probably just can't get my head around this yet! After years of ttc and then the closely-observed process of IVF it's hard to stop over-analyzing everything!! I am taking your advice now and chilling!  

Gembow, congrats and enjoy  

Thanks again and baby dust to all,

Hope xoxo


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes the indicator on the clearblue tests is more trouble than its worth and it's not that it doesn't work its just that it's not reliable because it's affected by how concentrated your wee is and as you get past 8 weeks (ish) the placenta starts to take over and then your HCG starts to drop again which as Stacey says then causes a load more worry.

You have a positive that's all you need to know!   Now stop POAS as it just will make you a nervous wreck and it isn't telling you anything new!  Have your clinic given you a scan date yet?  

 on your 

Axxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

H&G - Mine was faint on day 16 PO, and that faint line is now having a bath! Congrats


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

♥ Mighty Mini ♥ said:


> H&G - Mine was faint on day 16 PO, and that faint line is now having a bath! Congrats


  Couldn't ask for better proof than that!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

surprisingly i didn't check with a digi one this time    so no idea what it would of been. But my HCG was 177    and line still faint.


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh, Amanda and Mighty-Mini - thank you!! I feel so much better     

My scan is booked for Wed 2 weeks - I guess I will just have to chill in the mean time and try to curb my POAS addiction   

Out of interest, where did you get your blood test done Mighty-Mini? At your GP or the hospital? Or private? I was wondering about having it done myself, but not sure where, or if it's even worth it. What do you think?

Thanks again - soo much. I'll sleep more easy tonight  

Hope xoxo


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Unless you have symtoms to suggest there is a reason why its not alright then it's not really worth it.  Sometimes your GP will do them but usually they need a reason.

Try not to worry and just relax now a line is a line is a line!!

Axxx


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok! I'm taking a chill pill as I type   Thanks again xoxox


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I had it done at HH. When I had my txs they were doing bloods as standard but they stopped them for new couples. But as I had 3 m/c they agreed to check it. (2were chemical pg) I used to just turn up and  they'd do it!   

I did pay once there as I wanted more than 1 and they refused to do it so I paid. It was £45 but caused alot of stress. Sometimes the pee stick is all you need. Just trust it!


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Mighty-Mini - you're right, sounds like a lot of unnecessary stress. I am going to try and get back into that zen state of mind I once possessed and let what will be, be 

Thanks again - you've really helped me today xoxo


----------



## vixen1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Hopeandgrace,

Your'e exactly where I was a few weeks ago! I got very faint positives that didn't seem to be getting any darker at all. The worst culprits were those bluddy Tesco ones. I really don't think they have much dye in them as they were always SO flipping faint!

The best , most reliable tests I've ever used are the ones from Poundland... honestly!! Just buy some plastic cups to pee into and dip them in. 

I even went as far as to sellotape them onto a sheet of paper next to each other so I could see them getting darker each day...     ! They're also a lot more sensitive than I thought they would be - about 20Miu/ml which is about the same as First Response.

I can promise you - I was convinced this was a chemical pregnancy because my lines were so faint to start with but here I am at 8 weeks now!

Good luck, sounds like you're doing fine!!


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks, Vixen - that's sooooo reassuring. Chemical pregnancy was my exact concern tbh. It's goo to hear of someone who was in the same boat who's no at 8 weeks!! Those damn Tesco's cheapies!! They are RUBBISH - they cause more alarm than anything else  

Now I shall try to relax and enjoy this a bit!

Thanks again - these messages make the world of difference. What would we do without FF?!

Hope xoxo


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd have been in a Psychiatric Unit about 2006 without FF!   (with many subsequent re-admissions if it wasn't here!  )

Axxx


----------

